# Hit and Run !!!!



## skudupnorth (8 Oct 2009)

Got knocked off my bike this morning and left in the road....NOT HAPPY !!! ! Person in a black Audi could not say they did not see me as i had my Niterider strobes on and the noise of me hitting the side of the car should have give a hint of impact.
Legs and elbows battered,back wheel buckled,handlebars out of line,jacket torn and my brand new rear Cateye damaged.
Off to hospital in a bit on advice from the Police just to make sure everything is still screwed together but i doupt anything will come of catching the tosser although i know what road it came from and it's a small road with hopefully one damaged Audi on the drive !
Will keep you posted on my bumps


----------



## ttcycle (8 Oct 2009)

Take it easy and keep picture and written records of your injuries that show up over the following weeks. Edit: in case they catch the F****r

Get better soon. Hope you're ok.


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (8 Oct 2009)

Whereabouts was this? Sounds nasty, but could have been worse (I guess).

Hope they catch the scrote.


----------



## ianrauk (8 Oct 2009)

oh not good, glad to hear you are not to badly hurt & good you are getting the police involved.


----------



## upsidedown (8 Oct 2009)

Bad one, hope you're feeling ok and the bike's not too bad.
You hit the side of the car, was it a left hook, a pull out or something else ?

If they catch him is it possible to take him to small claims to recover the damages and/or Criminal Injuries Compensation Board ?


----------



## dan_bo (8 Oct 2009)

Sheeeeeeiiit.


Take it easy.


----------



## I am Spartacus (8 Oct 2009)

No chance of catching the reg...? even a few digits might help combined with car make already known...
Good luck in finding the culprit s and hopefully a successful insurance claim.


----------



## iendicott (8 Oct 2009)

Sorry to hear that, why people can't take responsibilties of their actions I don't know. 

As more and more cyclist get knocked off the time may come when riding with a helmet cam becomes a very good idea, so the cyclist who is cutting down his carbon foot print has to protect himself against the idiots that don't give a cr#p about theirs.


----------



## HaloJ (8 Oct 2009)

Sorry to here that take care. Any CCTV or traffic flow cameras before or after the incident area?


----------



## wafflycat (8 Oct 2009)

Firstly - glad you are still in the land of the living.

Secondly? If you are a member of CTC or British Cycling - contact them and ask for legal assistance - even if driver is not caught & identified you can make a claim for compensation through the MIB (Motor Insurers Bureau). It will take time to settle, BUT you should recover all costs and more. MrWC was victim in hit-and-run several years ago - minor damage to bike and thankfully, only minor physical damage to him. Through the solicitors appointed by cycling organisation membership, a claim was made and solicitors acting on his behalf negotiated a settlement of several thousands of pounds. Yes, it took a lot of time to negotiate, but it was worth it in the end.


----------



## Tharg2007 (8 Oct 2009)

i would go down that road tonight and look for it, you will need to do your own detective work, find him, then report him having all the reg details needed.


----------



## NormanD (8 Oct 2009)

Hope it turns out all ok for you in both getting fit again and catching the total idiot.


----------



## garrilla (8 Oct 2009)

see if you got paint/enamel chpping from the car on your bike somewhere, if so nip them off and put them into a bag for safe keeping - a lab can tell you what make/model it comes from

glad your ok tho


----------



## magnatom (8 Oct 2009)

Sounds nasty! I hope you haven't done anything too nasty to yourself and that they catch the scrote that did this.


----------



## Bristol Dave (8 Oct 2009)

I hope things turn out well for you.

BD


----------



## Crankarm (8 Oct 2009)

Sorry to read you were knocked off and glad you weren't seriously injured.
Bide your time, hopefully you will soon see the car again and the driver...............

Then you can take a few pictures and report them.

I have thought about getting a helmet cam for just these types of incident although thankfully I have not had a hit and run but it is a constant battle and drain to have to constantly anticipate absolutely everything and everyone that is approaching you from any direction.

Hope you heal well.


----------



## fossyant (8 Oct 2009)

Nasty - +1 for having a shufty about looking for the car though !

Hope you check out OK.


----------



## JiMBR (8 Oct 2009)

What an absolute TW*T the driver must be.

Glad to hear you're not seriously injured and I really hope he gets what he deserves.


----------



## michaelrmgreen (8 Oct 2009)

An Audi driver - there's a surprise.


----------



## jonny jeez (8 Oct 2009)

Glad to hear you are ok...hope the bumps and bruises don't get too bad.

Personally, as you were not able to get a reg (probably had one or too other things on your mind at the time...like staying alive!!) you will probably not get far with the police.

That's assuming they would help without video evidence anyhow.

If you know the road that the car lives in, Then all I can say is that "B&Q do a neat range of paintstrippers"


----------



## BentMikey (8 Oct 2009)

I'd be on the hunt in that area, both actively looking for black audis parked up, and for similar days/times for a regular commuter.

Glad you're OK! Mucho sympathy for your anger and upset, and quick healing for the bruises and road rash.


----------



## I am Spartacus (8 Oct 2009)

This is why you have that insurance.. so that if ever that driver is located.. no need for unilateral vandalism... that he will be pursued to hell and back by your insurers and financially put through the wringer, so that he will have hopefully sell his cock of a car.


----------



## HLaB (8 Oct 2009)

As other say, I'm glad you're still here and I hope they catch the barsteward soon.


----------



## skudupnorth (8 Oct 2009)

Thanks for the replies everyone,been to the hospital and had road dug out of my already scarred knees,police are keen to find out who has done this to the point of saying if found they could face a jail term ! Still miffed at the damage to me and the bike gear but other than that i will ride again......but don't tell the nurse ! 
It happened on a quite road in Astley near Tyldesley,nice area really and an un-expected thing to happen in such a quiet road.
Will keep you posted on anything else


----------



## wafflycat (8 Oct 2009)

Oh...

Get photographs of your injuries now. It's a formal record of how your injuries are in the event you make a claim, be it against the person who did it via their insurance or via the MIB if the driver can't be found. 

Keep a record of any expenses you have in connection with this, from cost of bike bits, to alternative transport costs, private physio etc., etc. 

It can all be claimed back one way or another.


----------



## skudupnorth (8 Oct 2009)

Got photo's,Police crime number and i'v been to hospital so that bit is sorted.Also had a drive down the road the car from and found one new black Audi.....Police can do the rest if it has the damage it got from the impact.


----------



## skudupnorth (8 Oct 2009)

wafflycat said:


> Firstly - glad you are still in the land of the living.
> 
> Secondly? If you are a member of CTC or British Cycling - contact them and ask for legal assistance - even if driver is not caught & identified you can make a claim for compensation through the MIB (Motor Insurers Bureau). It will take time to settle, BUT you should recover all costs and more. MrWC was victim in hit-and-run several years ago - minor damage to bike and thankfully, only minor physical damage to him. Through the solicitors appointed by cycling organisation membership, a claim was made and solicitors acting on his behalf negotiated a settlement of several thousands of pounds. Yes, it took a lot of time to negotiate, but it was worth it in the end.



Unfortunatly i am not a member but have been thinking of joining some sort of organisation just for the fact of the amount of commuting i do.Which is the better group to join,are there many members from here ?


----------



## wafflycat (8 Oct 2009)

Lots join either BC (British Cycling) or CTC (Cyclists' Touring Club). You don't have to be a racer to join BC (I'm as far away from being a racer as anyone can be and I'm in BC) and you don't have to be into cycle touring to join the CTC. 

Both are similarly priced and included in the annual membership fee (silver BC or adult CTC) is £10m third party liability insurance and free legal assistance/advice in the event of incidents such as yours. For not much over £30 a year it's well worth it IMO. It certainly was when my husband was victim of a hit-and-run.

The other thing to have a look at in the back pages of cycling specific mags such as Cycling Weekly and Cycling Plus, you'll see adverts from solicitors who are prepared to work on a no-win-no-fee basis. One that seems to have a good reputation as the solicitior is a cyclist herself is Alyson France & Co. I have not used per personally, but she has had good write-ups over the years. 

http://www.alysonfrance.co.uk/index.html

She also has a page relating to your type of incident

http://www.alysonfrance.co.uk/accident_claims/what_if_the_other_driver_is_uninsured.htm

Other firms I've seen advertising are:

http://www.cycleaid.co.uk/site/home/
http://www.cycleclaims.co.uk/

But I have no personal experience of any of them, so can't say what they are like to deal with.

Hopefully I've given you a starting point though, if you wish to investigate that aspect of tryting to get some sort of financial help as a result of what's happened to you.


----------



## Glow worm (8 Oct 2009)

skudupnorth said:


> Got photo's,Police crime number and i'v been to hospital so that bit is sorted.Also had a drive down the road the car from and found one new black Audi.....Police can do the rest if it has the damage it got from the impact.



Nice one, sounds like progress. Really sympathise as was nearly sideswiped by an enormous, totally wrong lane, non-indicating, black BMW thing on a roundabout on my way home. Glad you're in one piece- don't let the muppets put you off cycling, and hope you get the bike sorted soon.
Cheers,
Giles.


----------



## bad boy (8 Oct 2009)

Hope all is well Skud I cant believe it......well unfortunately I can but thats not the point.

I really hope the police find this knob head, I just cant comprehend the mentality of such an action as hitting someone potentially seriously injuring them and driving away.

I just hope your ok, and get back on the bike soon.


----------



## Crankarm (8 Oct 2009)

skudupnorth said:


> Unfortunatly i am not a member but have been thinking of joining some sort of organisation just for the fact of the amount of commuting i do.Which is the better group to join,are there many members from here ?



You don't have to join any cycling organisation if you don't want. Obviously it is better for cycling if you do as your subs can go toward promoting and campaigning for cycling in whatever vein the organisation is in to. The 3rd party insurance schemes are just that - 3rd party, ie if any one makes a claim against you, you are insured so are not personally liable. However if you need to make a claim against some one eg Audi driver or MIB then pretty much any PI solicitor preferrably one specialising in cycling collisions will take you on on a _no win no fee_ basis whether they are affiliated to a club or not, or just in the back of CyclingWeekly or the LCC mag. You don't have to be a member of BC or CTC for them to take you. BC and CTC only act as agents or forwarders. AVOID CLAIMS HANDLERS AT ALL COSTS.

Anyway of the two BC is probably better as CTC use Russell Jones Walker who I wasn't that impressed with. I used CycleAid who advertise in CyclingWeekly who are a firm of solicitors Simon Holt & Co. based in Preston I think, behind the CyclAid name. They were ok. They had their moments. They got me a nice payout and also interim payments which I wouldn't have got on my own. But they are solicitors afterall, whose only interests before yours are their own.................

As some one else has stated take your own pics of your injuries or get your gf, wifey, partner, sister, mum or mate to take them. Use a ruler along side to give an indication of size and scale. Take pics as your injuries progress. Keep a diary. If you sign up with CycleAid they will give you a questionaire and diary to document your injuries pain and suffering over time.

Also get down to your GP asap to have him/her document your injuries as hospitals only keep the minimum of records. Plus in a few days your bruises will really start to come out and deepen. Take some more pics as they do. The GP can recommend or assist with any further treatment such as physio. Are your tetanus jabs up to date?

Get your bike to a decent bike shop for an estimate of repairs and replacement of any other bits of kit. Don't hurry back to work if you don't have to but given the economic climate it might be better to ask your employer how they feel about you being away. You don't want to lose your job as well.

Let's hope the plods trace the driver and he/she is insured. Then when it's all concluded nuke them. No only joking.


----------



## skudupnorth (8 Oct 2009)

Again thanks for the support,info and replies it has been most helpful.As for getting back on two wheels......TRY AND STOP ME !!!!! You should have seen the look i got from the nurse at the hospital and Mrs Skud when i said i need to get back on the bike asap !!! 
The car i found looks promising tonight but i will let the Police do their thing now.
Cheers again,but for now i have to bloody commute in a damn car...please don't look too smug when you pass a VW Touran stuck in traffic near Bolton


----------



## Tharg2007 (13 Oct 2009)

any updates on this skud? did the police coe back to you?


----------



## Twenty Inch (13 Oct 2009)

I'm glad the police are taking it seriously, that's progress.


----------



## skudupnorth (13 Oct 2009)

Nothing yet,i had to fill a big form out with all the details i knew and the possible car involved with an address but without me actually seeing the reg plate as i bounced they said it could be a no go ! I have contacted one of the legal bods that was sugested on the site and they are going to at least try a re-claim damages to me and the bike gear via the MIB.I'm not happy the idiot might get away with such a dangerous act but in this day and age no-one can move without good hard evidence (reg number)> Hopefully i can get the bike sorted and as soon as my knee and elbow have eased up a bit because this driving lark is over rated !
Thanks agin for all the help and info...... BRILLIANT SITE !!!!!


----------



## Tharg2007 (13 Oct 2009)

when you located the car did you check it for damage? there must be paint on it from your bike or paint from the car on your bike


----------



## skudupnorth (13 Oct 2009)

Tharg2007 said:


> when you located the car did you check it for damage? there must be paint on it from your bike or paint from the car on your bike


Every time i had a look it was parked close up to another and the Police advised i do not go there.They are sending a letter to the suspect in the hope that if it was him he will come clean,they said they just do not have the resources to pursue every case and because i am not in hospital i am lower down the pecking ordered,,,,thankfully in some way !


----------



## Tharg2007 (13 Oct 2009)

thats crazy, what if next time he kills someone, and that someone will have a mother, a father, a brother a son, a daughter.

I would have gone and had a good look at the car, there is nothing in the law to prevent you, go check it out for yourself, then confirm it to the police as the car that hit you.

Also all a letter will do will alert him to get his car repaired asap and destroy any evidence.
Seems like another opportunity lost to take a dangerous driver off the streets by idle police.


----------



## BentMikey (13 Oct 2009)

...and with a camera to film any damage.


----------



## I am Spartacus (13 Oct 2009)

If you come and pick me up - (dont have a car) I will go and ask him if he was the fookwit who knocked you off your bike. 
I dont mind the police having a go at me.
The guy is guaranteed a coward .. be nice if his wife and kids or mother is there to hear his shame as well.


----------



## classic33 (13 Oct 2009)

skudupnorth said:


> Every time i had a look it was parked close up to another and the Police advised i do not go there.They are sending a letter to the suspect in the hope that if it was him he will come clean,they said they just do not have the resources to pursue every case and because i am not in hospital i am lower down the pecking ordered,,,,thankfully in some way !



Bugger that for a start. Its a public highway your looking at going on I take. If thats the case then the police can't stop you from travelling along it. Similar response when hit sideways on in 2005. Found the car, reported the fact to the police who promptly said it was nothing to do with me.
You are trying to eliminate a person from your enquiries, not going looking for the person that hit you.

Take a camera, any damage to the vehicle in question, make sure you get pictures of all damage to the vehicle. If you feel up to it, use flash. Shows up any dents & scratches a lot more, but it can also alert the person to what your doing. Mobile phone with the number of the police station being the last dialled number is also helpful.


----------



## skudupnorth (13 Oct 2009)

After saying they cannot have a look at the car had a call from another officer who knows one of my work mates.He paid a visit today but the car car was not there but on a plus note they wll be going round this evening so lets hope for me it's the right car.
Again,many thanks for your support and advice.


----------



## classic33 (13 Oct 2009)

Taken from the MIB unisured drivers form:
d Making a formal request to the police. Section 154 of the Road Traffic Act 1988 makes it an offence for a person against whom a claim is made to withhold details of insurers.

This includes the police. If they have the drivers details make a formal request for them.


----------



## gavintc (13 Oct 2009)

Wafflycat, thanks for the comments. I have learnt something tonight. I did not know that you can get a claim from the MIB. thanks.


----------



## classic33 (13 Oct 2009)

Download from 
http://www.mib.org.uk/Downloadable+Documents/en/Default.htm


----------



## skudupnorth (18 Oct 2009)

POST 100 !!! back on bike tomorrow after the break due to the tosser in the Audi.Cuts and bruises are well enough to ride again so that is a nice relief afte being stuck in the 4 wheeled box looking at the back end of other 4 wheeled box's 

Update from the Police: still on with getting the bod responsible but have not managed to speak to the driver of the suspect car but have got all the details of the company who owns it and the insurance company covering it. Just glad to be back in the saddle.


----------



## fossyant (18 Oct 2009)

Good luck tomorrow, and here is hoping the fool gets caught.


----------



## skudupnorth (18 Oct 2009)

fossyant said:


> Good luck tomorrow, and here is hoping the fool gets caught.



Cheers,thankfully i have another bike to use and yes i hope they do get who-ever hit me.


----------



## knonist (18 Oct 2009)

wafflycat said:


> Lots join either BC (British Cycling) or CTC (Cyclists' Touring Club). You don't have to be a racer to join BC (I'm as far away from being a racer as anyone can be and I'm in BC) and you don't have to be into cycle touring to join the CTC.
> 
> Both are similarly priced and included in the annual membership fee (silver BC or adult CTC) is £10m third party liability insurance and free legal assistance/advice in the event of incidents such as yours. For not much over £30 a year it's well worth it IMO. It certainly was when my husband was victim of a hit-and-run.
> 
> ...



If I have bike insurance with 3rd party insurance with ETA already, do you think I should join BC just for the legal advice?


----------



## skudupnorth (19 Oct 2009)

Well i'm back in the saddle but typically it was raining ! Glad i'm back though as the traffic was gridlock city near where i live ( shame it was not a week ago !!)
One thing i never imagined was how nervous i was on the road,never thought being hit would have such an effect.Anyway done it,should be back to my usual self in no time i hope.


----------



## fossyant (19 Oct 2009)

skudupnorth said:


> Glad i'm back though as the traffic was gridlock city near where i live



That will be the First Bus strike again !


----------



## skudupnorth (19 Oct 2009)

fossyant said:


> That will be the First Bus strike again !


Oh poor mites,do they want a pay rise ??? should try working in the motor trade,no rise in three years  Glad i'm on the bike so i can afford to commute LOL


----------



## Tubbs (19 Oct 2009)

skudupnorth said:


> Well i'm back in the saddle but typically it was raining ! Glad i'm back though as the traffic was gridlock city near where i live ( shame it was not a week ago !!)
> One thing i never imagined was how nervous i was on the road,never thought being hit would have such an effect.Anyway done it,should be back to my usual self in no time i hope.



Yeah I was the same and I'm gutted I couldn't carry on and get over it properly (back is still painful).. Anyway, I think a few weeks of public transport is a much better cure - due to the bus strike today I had to get to train this morning which was late. The only train I can get home was cancelled! So I had to get a train to another station three miles away and get a taxi the rest of the way. Plus I had some weird smelly man sitting next to me, talking loudly and swearing at me.... I'm miserable when I get to work, miserable when I get home and I have no energy. 

If, by the time I get back on the bike, I'm nervous again - I will just think back to this day. 

Glad you're back up and running - and good luck catching the lowlife who did this.


----------



## skudupnorth (20 Oct 2009)

Tubbs said:


> Yeah I was the same and I'm gutted I couldn't carry on and get over it properly (back is still painful).. Anyway, I think a few weeks of public transport is a much better cure - due to the bus strike today I had to get to train this morning which was late. The only train I can get home was cancelled! So I had to get a train to another station three miles away and get a taxi the rest of the way. Plus I had some weird smelly man sitting next to me, talking loudly and swearing at me.... I'm miserable when I get to work, miserable when I get home and I have no energy.
> 
> If, by the time I get back on the bike, I'm nervous again - I will just think back to this day.
> 
> Glad you're back up and running - and good luck catching the lowlife who did this.



Oh the joys of public transport ! If it's not scum upsetting everyone its the smelly person ! 
Todays commute was good but the wind is picking up and it is colder.
Hope you get sorted soon.


----------



## KevP (20 Oct 2009)

I know its not right but I still think the suggestion of paint stripper was a good one, I know its wrong but short of knocking this guys teeth out I, personally, would 'need' some revenge to be able to let it all pass.


----------



## skudupnorth (20 Oct 2009)

KevP said:


> I know its not right but I still think the suggestion of paint stripper was a good one, I know its wrong but short of knocking this guys teeth out I, personally, would 'need' some revenge to be able to let it all pass.



The techs i work with have a better one ...can of brake fluid with a small puncture hole in the bottom.Leave over night on the roof of the offending vehicle......apparently even after all the mess has been cleaned up and re-painted the paint will re-bubble because it eats into the metal ! The Police have been very helpful and hope they can get a result,i am sticking law side even though it is tempting to go the other way.


----------



## Sam Kennedy (20 Oct 2009)

You should seriously go to that car and take a couple of quick shots, before they cover it up!

Glad you're better!


----------



## Tharg2007 (20 Oct 2009)

if you get nowhere with the law spray "pedophile" across the front of his house, that way he will have to move house and and most likely have to take a different route thus not risking crushing you again.


----------



## skudupnorth (28 Oct 2009)

*GOT A RESULT !!!!*

Police have charged my suspect after he admitted he thought he had hit something with un-due care and attention,driver re-training and all costs from his insurance.
Guy said he remembers hearing the car being hit by something but thought it was a child messing aboutby the side of the road at 7.30am  so he carried on without looking !!! He remembers a blue flash ( me ) in his side window but that was it.....truly amazing bit of crap driving !
Off to the docs tomorrow as i am still having a bad pain in my elbow when i rest on it,legs and arm have some good scars on them now but they should die down with time.
Looks like the dark nights are causing problems with our boxed in friends,be careful out there.


----------



## Tharg2007 (28 Oct 2009)

skudupnorth said:


> Guy said he remembers hearing the car being hit by something but thought it was a child messing aboutby the side of the road at 7.30am  so he carried on without looking !!! He remembers a blue flash ( me ) in his side window but that was it.....truly amazing bit of crap driving !



So it could have been a child he had knocked down for all he knew? 
Im hoping retraining isnt all he gets


----------



## fossyant (28 Oct 2009)

Result !


----------



## BentMikey (28 Oct 2009)

Result!!!


----------



## hackbike 666 (28 Oct 2009)

Result!!


----------



## skudupnorth (28 Oct 2009)

Tharg2007 said:


> So it could have been a child he had knocked down for all he knew? !
> Im hoping retraining isnt all he gets


It is a bit worrying when thats what he thought he hit,lets hope he re-thinks his actions and that he cannot get away with it !


----------



## magnatom (28 Oct 2009)

Excellent result, but he is talking absolute bo**ocks!


----------



## hackbike 666 (28 Oct 2009)

Yeah seems like he is telling porkies.


----------



## skudupnorth (28 Oct 2009)

hackbike 666 said:


> Yeah seems like he is telling porkies.



Oh Yes !


----------



## Twenty Inch (29 Oct 2009)

Unbelievable bollox from that driver: "I knew I hit something but I didn't bother to stop and find out". What an inadequate lowlife bottomfeeding lard-brained selfish oxygen waster (I'm trying not to use swear-words, is it working?)

I'm glad plod took it seriously, shame it was only through personal connections. Result for you. Make sure the doc takes it seriously too, as I said, I can still feel the results of my accident.

Hope you get your confidence back soon too.


----------



## fossyant (29 Oct 2009)

Thing is....you know where he lives....ha...ha..ha...bet he's bricking it..... knock someone over, run off...nice shiney car....... he doesn't know you are a reasonable person though does he.... 

Would have loved to see his expression when the police popped round. Quality.


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (29 Oct 2009)

Surely if he admitted he thought he may have hit something/someone but then didn't stop, he can be done for leaving the scene... can't he?

What a low-life muppet! !


----------



## skudupnorth (29 Oct 2009)

Thanks for all your support everyone and for some very usefull advice which i would never have known about without this site.
The guy is a clown and got found out which i am sure he did not expect including the chat down the station !! 
I get by bits sorted and and he gets a lesson from the law and extra browny points on his insurance !


----------



## fossyant (29 Oct 2009)

When it's all sorted and settled...leave a little sticky note on the car..... "Next time LOOK......".....simple.....no damage..lot's of impact...

I am tempted....I know the address of the person that 'offed me'... just now I'm hoping I don't get 'offed again' until the assessment in December.....


----------



## skudupnorth (29 Oct 2009)

fossyant said:


> When it's all sorted and settled...leave a little sticky note on the car..... "Next time LOOK......".....simple.....no damage..lot's of impact...
> 
> I am tempted....I know the address of the person that 'offed me'... just now I'm hoping I don't get 'offed again' until the assessment in December.....


Tempting  But he knows now to look as it has not only caused me inconvenience but him also !


----------



## Crankarm (29 Oct 2009)

Now he's admitted it, hopefully he will be convicted, unless he can afford a smart talking weasel lawyer to get him off. Then sue the b4stard. Get yourself along to your GP and sign up to solicitor specialising in cycling PI cases and milk the b4stard for everything you can. Are the cops/CPS charging him with the offence of failing to stop after an accident? Similar to the other thread with the Homebase driver Stubbs although nowhere as serious an outcome or intent to pervert the course of justice.


----------



## skudupnorth (8 Jul 2010)

Finally got the compo cheque from this clowns insurance and now i can put this behind me.I cannot thank Jonathan Lear and his team at Alyson France solicitors www.alysonfrance.co.uk for doing such a brilliant job in getting a result and making sure they got justice.Also thanks to the Police for pursuing the offender who will have to be a good boy now or the book gets thrown back at him.
Also a big thankyou to you lot for not only very good advice but support as well,this has got to be the best cycle site on the web.
On the down side,i am still quite wary on the road (maybe not a bad thing) and Mrs Skud has found a home for my compo  Thankfully the c2w will ehlp the pain when i pick my new Boardman fixie up on Saturday


----------



## Crankarm (8 Jul 2010)

Result! Hope you can now get back to cycling and move on. How much did you receive?


----------



## skudupnorth (8 Jul 2010)

Got a few quid ! Just keep riding now even though this week has not been the best for good driving for some reason ! Maybe drivers don't like MTB's on the road,let's see what they think of a fixie next week !!!!


----------



## hackbike 666 (8 Jul 2010)

I take it the defence tried it on then to absolve the blame..any info...did they ask about safety gear hi-viz and all that?

Hope you get all this behind you skud.


----------



## skudupnorth (8 Jul 2010)

hackbike 666 said:


> I take it the defence tried it on then to absolve the blame..any info...did they ask about safety gear hi-viz and all that?
> 
> Hope you get all this behind you skud.



They did not have a leg to stand on due to the Police getting a statement and making the driver complete a driver awareness course which he did not tell his insurance about until the claim was sent DOH !!! I was asked straight away if i was wearing a helmet though plus i had my strobes on so it was a no brainer really.
Cannot praise my solicitor and his team enough,they were brilliant.
Still riding (got no choice,it's cheaper than driving ! )but very wary on certain stretches of road.
Must thank everyone for their support again and if i can help someone else with any advice fom my experience then feel free to contact me.


----------



## magnatom (8 Jul 2010)

Excellent news! Really glad to hear about the happy ending. Now it's behind you you can concentrate on looking forward again. 

I think you deserve an n+1!


----------



## fossyant (8 Jul 2010)

Another settlement excellent. Good news Skud.....

My solicitor emailed to say the hospital were sending my latest records within 7 days - so that's then off to the independent consultant - I might see an end to this by Christmas - only 2 years.......

Can you not cadge a bit of your compo.........? I'm afraid any I get will most likely end up on practical stuff, not some new bike bling.....


----------



## skudupnorth (11 Jul 2010)

fossyant said:


> Another settlement excellent. Good news Skud.....
> 
> My solicitor emailed to say the hospital were sending my latest records within 7 days - so that's then off to the independent consultant - I might see an end to this by Christmas - only 2 years.......
> 
> Can you not cadge a bit of your compo.........? I'm afraid any I get will most likely end up on practical stuff, not some new bike bling.....


Sorry buddy,Mrs Skud has a home for it already and has used the excuse that i got a new bike on Saturday (C2W) so i do't need any more toys !!!	2 YEARS ???? Looks like my case was a nice easy one to sort,hope it goes well for you.


----------



## arallsopp (12 Jul 2010)

Well done Skud. Good result and very encouraging for the rest of us. One less moton out there now, hopefully. A little education goes a long way.


----------



## Bad Company (12 Jul 2010)

I don't normally hang around in commuting so I just came accross this thread. Nice one and very nice to see a good outcome.


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (13 Jul 2010)

Great news, and the moral of the story??

ALWAYS have a camera so you have the evidence if the worst should ever happen - it was pure luck that you found the car, you probably would never have caught them without a reg otherwise.


Mental note to oneself: Must buy a helmet camera so as not to appear hypocritical. 


....Oh, and thanks for the brake fluid tip, I'll have to remember that one!


----------

